# New Golf Bags



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

In the market for a new golf bag. Have been looking around and a lot of the newer bags are going with 12/13/14 individual club partitions, with a putter partition on the outside of the bag. Was wondering if anyone is using one and how its standing up to the wear and tear. I get some savage sometimes when the clubs jam up in my Spalding bag, either they won't come out or won't got back in. Any assistance appreciated.....


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I tried a bag with 14 slots in it, but didn't like the lack of flexibility to carry an extra club or two when I wanted to try something new. There was literally no space to fit a second club into a slot.

I have an old Callaway staff bag that I keep for purposes like that now, but my day to day Callaway bag has 10 divisions in the top. I'm not sure who dreamed that up.


----------



## Almo (May 25, 2006)

Hey... a Callaway bag just went on sale at TGW.com. I received my Magazine yesterday and it has a 14-way multi-level divider with 8-way full-length dividers.

Great thing is, cost only $99.88  

Callaway ORG. 14 ACS Cart Bags


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I've seen those and they're nice bags, but that's their newer model and I can't help but wonder why they would be on sale within a year of coming out.

For the same price, you can get the older model Callaway bag likw my X-Series or the older Callaway cart bag with 7 openings in the top.


----------

